# That was it (2 weeks ago) POSITIVE home birth of large baby!



## Lozdi

Ok, finally, here is my birth story! Drafted it out within a couple of days of birth but it was riddled with typos and I'm only just getting round to sorting it out. :haha:

My Lil Fella was born on sunday 16th of september, at 11:07 pm weighing 9lb13! 

It all started that morning when I started to notice BH around 10 am that were beginning to be painful. I put a wash on, did some posting on BnB, and mentioned to OH that today would be the day. At around 1 pm, I toddled down the kitchen with my ice spoon to dig some ice out of the back of the fridge...mmmm...and while there, my waters broke (I KNEW they would break while on one of my ice digging missions haha I spent so much time at the fridge freezer during my pregnancy). :munch:

I said to OH 'We have waters!'...finished digging the bit of ice I was after, then cleaned up my waters and put in a pad to keep an eye on things. Waters nice and clear! OH decided he needed to finish the washing up! As if the midwives would be bothered by some dirty pots LOL bless him! :haha:

OH wanted to call the midwife as soon as my waters went as we planned a home birth, but I managed to put him off a bit because contractions were 10 minutes apart, so I had some raspberry leaf tea and put on some clary sage oil.

OH made some flapjacks at 3 ish, and at 4 ish I gave in and called the midwife, who came out to examine me around 5:30, and I was 2cm. Due to a dare from a cheeky friend, I said Ohhhh Matron! When she checked my cervix and we all had a laugh. :blush:

She had a poke about and said things might pick up after that, and off they went for a bit, promising to call me in a couple of hours. 

They called back around 8 ish, and I was contracting 5-6 mins apart, with random extra ones thrown in. Put them off a bit longer and had a little nap between contractions as I felt really sleepy. :sleep:

Things got more intense when I woke up and had more RLT, and I rapidly went to contracting every couple of minutes. Sat on the birth ball and let OH call the midwives back and tell them all systems go. They arrived and felt my tummy while I contracted and were impressed with the strength of the surges, checked baby's HB and were very happy with it. I asked would they need to examine me again and she said she was happy not to. Being my third baby, I apparently was quite easy to read from my behaviour! When I started to feel a little feral with the contractions we decided it best to move into the room I planned to birth in. I wasn't comfy anywhere at that point, except standing bolt upright, and leaning forward onto OH when the contractions came. I felt the 'urge to poop' and knew it was pushing time...I had already pooped earlier, on the toilet, in response to an urge to poop that was genuine!)

I moved slightly so I could lean over the back of my large wicker chair, with OH supporting me, and supporting the chair. I felt the urge to make a lot of noise with contractions so went with it, and thoroughly deafened OH despite trying to aim the sound away from him! I got the shakes in my legs and realised that standing totally on my feet was taking up some energy I would rather put towards pushing and breathing, so we shuffled along abit and I went onto my knees on the sofa but still upright. A cheap shower curtain from wilkos was on the sofa for its own protection!

I felt the start of the 'ring of fire' along with an incredibly productive pushing urge, so I pushed hard but not too hard, and breathed and relaxed in between the surges, it was tempting to just all out full on push, but it felt better for my bits to take the extra few contractions to breath him out slowly, allowing for maximum stretch. When it felt like I was at full stretch, I gave an almighty push and out came the head, and with the following contraction, the body, and I immediately went sideways into a sort of collapsey position while the midwives expertly passed me baby pretty much as I landed he landed on my chest in what felt like quite a graceful movement (it was probably NOT at all graceful from a fly on the wall perspective) and there he was our Lil Fella! Wide awake, he had just enough of a cry to please everyone's ears, then sent some time quietly looking at OH and I, skin to skin with me, and a towel covering us. I totally wrecked the sofa cushions because with my sideways twist at the end I went off the shower curtain and the waters that were hiding behind baby went all over it! :dohh::haha:

We continued to have our little looking into each others eyes moment while the cord stopped pulsating, then OH cut the cord, and we had more skin to skin then the placenta began to descend so OH took baby while I tried to find a position in which to comfortable deliver the organ that had done such a good job feeding my Lil Fella. I ended up passing it while standing on my feet upright, as that felt the most comfortable. It was pronounced whole, and photographed. (Don't worry I won't post a placenta pic!) Then they checked my bits for tears. The checking of my bits is a part I'm squeamish about, so I opted to get involved, and I basically held myself so that the midwives could peer up there and confirm I was ok. I had a small graze, but no tearing, and my cervix looked right. :coolio:

The midwives put a pad under me over the sheet that had been written off as a casualty of labour and I took Lil Fella and offered him some boob, he wasn't yet fussed though just happy to be awake and born. Eventually it came time to weigh him, and cloth me as I had started off in a sarong but took it off at some point while pushing. The midwives thought baby looked big but were flabbergasted to see 9lb13! He doesn't look that big to me but he does feel heavy. 

Then cam time to check I could pee, which I thought might be difficult as I didn't feel the need to pee at all, but by the time I got to the bathroom I did, and all was well. The midwives congratulated us on baby and labour, apparently they were very impressed with how things went, then OH nipped across the road and fetched the boys who were waiting at my oldest's dads house, so they could meet the lovely ladies who delivered their new little brother. My oldest acted all embarrassed and my 4 year old was so asleep he could not be woken so OH just carried him off to bed. I then got on BnB and updated the ladies on the thread where I live (it could not wait til the morning! We let my 7 year old stay up til 2 am, which pleased him no end, and he has since bragged about how late he stayed up to his mates! When he went to bed OH, baby and I settled down on the sofa and put on a film...and promptly fell asleep. We let the boys have a day off school on monday due to the super late night and the new arrival. 

The after pains kicked my butt! But its another one of those productive pains, and very much offset by the pleasure of breastfeeding, which is going well so far.

I am so glad we had a homebirth, it was truly amazing! The gas and air never even made it out of the midwives car! I have had it before and it made me feel drunk so was not keen to have it again! 

Thankyou for reading my essay of a birth story :haha::flower:

Here is Lil Fella when a few minutes old (great reflexes shut his eyes as the camera flashed!), and again after a couple of days.
 



Attached Files:







DSCN8197.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 36









DSCN8216.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 31


----------



## Indi84

Wow! Congrats, lovely story x


----------



## _Nell

congratulations :)

I have been searching old threads today and saw some from you mentioning a big baby (my scans are measuring 95th percentile +)

I originally hoped for a home birth so it's lovely to hear how well yours went with your 9lb lil fella :)


----------



## MissMummyMoo

Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats hun, homebirth's are just the best!! Amazing! Well done x


----------



## auntylolo

Wonderful story Loz:thumbup: thanks for sharing it, and congrats on your boy - he's gorgeous :kiss:


----------



## Lozdi

_Nell said:


> congratulations :)
> 
> I have been searching old threads today and saw some from you mentioning a big baby (my scans are measuring 95th percentile +)
> 
> I originally hoped for a home birth so it's lovely to hear how well yours went with your 9lb lil fella :)

Big baby=help from gravity! :haha: You can still have a homebirth, but you have to be comfortable with it. Theres some really good positive large baby home birth stories out there, I felt confident I could home birth one up to 11 lb :flower:


----------



## aliss

Thanks so much! Almost 10lbs eh? I am planning a home birth and expecting a large baby (my 1st was 9lb 3oz). Your story was very positive and comforting to read, thank you!


----------



## Lozdi

aliss said:


> Thanks so much! Almost 10lbs eh? I am planning a home birth and expecting a large baby (my 1st was 9lb 3oz). Your story was very positive and comforting to read, thank you!

I have seen your posts, after what you went through last time you deserve a lovely simple homebirth this time! I have a feeling you will get that, and look forward to reading your birth story :hugs:


----------



## ladylou86

what a beautiful birth story i dont know why probably the hormones but it made me tear up lol congrats 2 u and ur family


----------



## aliss

Lozdi said:


> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! Almost 10lbs eh? I am planning a home birth and expecting a large baby (my 1st was 9lb 3oz). Your story was very positive and comforting to read, thank you!
> 
> I have seen your posts, after what you went through last time you deserve a lovely simple homebirth this time! I have a feeling you will get that, and look forward to reading your birth story :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you Lozdi!!

And I am so happy for you that you had a positive home birth :) It makes me smile. I do think it's hilarious that after all that, your oldest was happiest to brag about staying up late :rofl: Kids... :dohh:


----------



## mumof1+1

Awww, congratulations huni, what a lovely experience :)

Its lovely to hear a positive homebirth story. I am booked for homebirth but doubt baby will be as big as that!! DS was 8lb1oz so would expect about that sort of weight to be safe but who knows... Time will tell. Hope I can create as magical a homebirth story as you have :)

Congratulations, he's a stunner :) xxx


----------



## ladylou86

how many weeks were u? xx


----------



## KathrynW

Congratulations, he's beautiful! x


----------



## Lozdi

aliss said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aliss said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! Almost 10lbs eh? I am planning a home birth and expecting a large baby (my 1st was 9lb 3oz). Your story was very positive and comforting to read, thank you!
> 
> I have seen your posts, after what you went through last time you deserve a lovely simple homebirth this time! I have a feeling you will get that, and look forward to reading your birth story :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Lozdi!!
> 
> And I am so happy for you that you had a positive home birth :) It makes me smile. I do think it's hilarious that after all that, your oldest was happiest to brag about staying up late :rofl: Kids... :dohh:Click to expand...

He is quite a character, he had a bit of a moan because he was 8lb 12 and was NOT at all pleased that his youngest brother beat him by over a whole lb! :haha: I had to reassure him by explaining that he had the biggest head :dohh:


----------



## Lozdi

ladylou86 said:


> how many weeks were u? xx

40 weeks 3 days...thank goodness I didn't go 2 weeks overdue!


----------



## Mrs Miggins

I already know the bones of this story from the thread, but its lovely to hear it told from the beginning. I've said it before, but I'm thrilled for you that you got the perfect home birth you had dreamt of, and that it was such an overwhelmingly positive experience. It almost makes me feel tempted to ask for one myself!


----------



## Lozdi

I would certainly have a home birth again if we were to have anymore. SO much better for me than rushing to the hospital!


----------



## too_scared

I am so glad you finally got a little time to post this :) Big Fella is just gorgeous. <3 Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## Mrs Miggins

It would make sense for me, as A- I live an hour from the hospital, B- I'm due at the end of December/beginning of January when we are likely to have snow and I live in the sticks, and C- I don't have anyone on hand to look after my daughter, and D- I had an incredibly quick labour last time. Maybe I'll think about it as a contingency!


----------



## Lozdi

Sounds like a home birth would suit you! How do you feel about only having gas and air as a pain relief option? If your fine with that, might be a good idea to opt for a home birth. :happydance:


----------



## Sarahcake

Sounds like you had a lovely experience! Thank you for sharing. 
Massive congrats on your little man, he's a beauty isnt he! Enjoy your cuddles :)


----------



## ispeakinsongs

Aww he is so cute! congrats!


----------



## Alandsa

thank you for your birth story - it was so nice to read that it all went so well! congratulations, he looks like a gorgeous little boy :)

Im planning a home birth with a pool but am trying to think round what i may need to protect the floor / bed or where ever i end up if i get sick of the pool - so it sounds like the shower curtain is a good plan, anything else you would suggest?


----------



## Mrs Miggins

Lozdi said:


> Sounds like a home birth would suit you! How do you feel about only having gas and air as a pain relief option? If your fine with that, might be a good idea to opt for a home birth. :happydance:

That's all I had with Edie. I just don't know if I would dare! I need to find out if I'm group B strep + first though as I was last time so a home birth, or the birthing centre I planned for wasn't an option. Your story certainly sells it as a great experience though.


----------



## Lozdi

Alandsa said:


> thank you for your birth story - it was so nice to read that it all went so well! congratulations, he looks like a gorgeous little boy :)
> 
> Im planning a home birth with a pool but am trying to think round what i may need to protect the floor / bed or where ever i end up if i get sick of the pool - so it sounds like the shower curtain is a good plan, anything else you would suggest?

Expendable sheets to go on top of the shower curtains, to minimize slippage, and I also found the birth ball to be amazingly helpful in the early stages and also after, I had it behind me propping me up! And an easy snack for early labour, to keep your strength up, we had the flapjacks, plus OH made me runny eggs and toast- easy to eat and high protein.


----------



## Mummy2B21

congrats


----------



## Katiekola

Congratulations and great birth story :flower:


----------



## Alandsa

Lozdi said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> thank you for your birth story - it was so nice to read that it all went so well! congratulations, he looks like a gorgeous little boy :)
> 
> Im planning a home birth with a pool but am trying to think round what i may need to protect the floor / bed or where ever i end up if i get sick of the pool - so it sounds like the shower curtain is a good plan, anything else you would suggest?
> 
> Expendable sheets to go on top of the shower curtains, to minimize slippage, and I also found the birth ball to be amazingly helpful in the early stages and also after, I had it behind me propping me up! And an easy snack for early labour, to keep your strength up, we had the flapjacks, plus OH made me runny eggs and toast- easy to eat and high protein.Click to expand...

Ahh yes great idea about the sheets! I hadn't thought of that! Did you need to put anything on the bed to protect the sheets for after the birth? I found some bed pads from mothercare but they were like tiny little squares rather than something more substantial. I heard that we may need such things after birthing

Ooh good snacks too :) thanks for the tips! I really hope I can manage the home birth with just has and air. I can't quite comprehend what all of this must feel like lol!


----------



## GuardianAngel

Congrats on your home birth! :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations on your home birth :D Gorgeous photos! :D


----------



## Lozdi

Alandsa said:


> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> thank you for your birth story - it was so nice to read that it all went so well! congratulations, he looks like a gorgeous little boy :)
> 
> Im planning a home birth with a pool but am trying to think round what i may need to protect the floor / bed or where ever i end up if i get sick of the pool - so it sounds like the shower curtain is a good plan, anything else you would suggest?
> 
> Expendable sheets to go on top of the shower curtains, to minimize slippage, and I also found the birth ball to be amazingly helpful in the early stages and also after, I had it behind me propping me up! And an easy snack for early labour, to keep your strength up, we had the flapjacks, plus OH made me runny eggs and toast- easy to eat and high protein.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh yes great idea about the sheets! I hadn't thought of that! Did you need to put anything on the bed to protect the sheets for after the birth? I found some bed pads from mothercare but they were like tiny little squares rather than something more substantial. I heard that we may need such things after birthing
> 
> Ooh good snacks too :) thanks for the tips! I really hope I can manage the home birth with just has and air. I can't quite comprehend what all of this must feel like lol!Click to expand...

*Late reply due to time being scarce lol*

I didn't need any extra cover on the bed, it wasn't at all involved in the birth and by the time I got in it, bleeding was under control and pads were secure!


----------



## Alandsa

Lozdi said:


> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lozdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alandsa said:
> 
> 
> thank you for your birth story - it was so nice to read that it all went so well! congratulations, he looks like a gorgeous little boy :)
> 
> Im planning a home birth with a pool but am trying to think round what i may need to protect the floor / bed or where ever i end up if i get sick of the pool - so it sounds like the shower curtain is a good plan, anything else you would suggest?
> 
> Expendable sheets to go on top of the shower curtains, to minimize slippage, and I also found the birth ball to be amazingly helpful in the early stages and also after, I had it behind me propping me up! And an easy snack for early labour, to keep your strength up, we had the flapjacks, plus OH made me runny eggs and toast- easy to eat and high protein.Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh yes great idea about the sheets! I hadn't thought of that! Did you need to put anything on the bed to protect the sheets for after the birth? I found some bed pads from mothercare but they were like tiny little squares rather than something more substantial. I heard that we may need such things after birthing
> 
> Ooh good snacks too :) thanks for the tips! I really hope I can manage the home birth with just has and air. I can't quite comprehend what all of this must feel like lol!Click to expand...
> 
> *Late reply due to time being scarce lol*
> 
> I didn't need any extra cover on the bed, it wasn't at all involved in the birth and by the time I got in it, bleeding was under control and pads were secure!Click to expand...

Ahh that's good, well I bought a mattress protector which I shall put on under our sheets in case my waters go in bed. Hope things are going well with little one?


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations xx


----------



## Kimbra83

Oh, he looks so cute! Thanks for your story!


----------



## lovealittle1

Congratulations!


----------



## shira44

Congratulations


----------



## Whatme

Brilliant positive story thanks, xx


----------



## babyhopesxx

Fantastic birth story, well done and congratulations :thumbup:


----------

